# What age did you start letting your pup sleep in bed with you?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

All my puppies slept throughout the night by 12 weeks of age and were accident free always overnight from 6 weeks if they were born in my house. Lucky my previous golden would get hot starting at 6 months and then would drop himself to the ground and sleep next to the bed. By 7 months he refused to sleep in the bed and would sleep next to the bed.

Buddy is a rescue and he has never slept in bed with me at home. He will come halfway but and then lays back down on the floor next to the bed. When on vacation though he crawls into bed next to me and the yorkies- Of course he doesn't have his 4'x5' orthopedic homemade bed on vacation. He is too spoiled to sleep on the actual floor!

Just know if you let the puppy sleep in bed overnight be prepared for a dog to want to sleep there too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We started letting Bear sleep in bed with us only on Friday and Saturday nights since he was probably 4 months old. It started accidentally. I had a nightmare and wanted to pet Bear as I fell asleep - hoping no nightmares would come. Bear was perfect so we kept it up. Though at the moment, my husband is convinced Bear is trying to replace him, since we've added him to the bedroom in the pre-dawn hours my husband isn't home. Protection he said. Now Bear sleeps with me 7 days a week at least for a few hours. He's 50 lbs now and his favorite position is laying on me. Even as heavy as he is, I cannot say no to his cute little face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

With Cookie, I was more concerned with her eating socks or something like that while I was sleeping. I watch the floor for that or any stuffed animals that the kids might bring in and drop. She sleeps on our feet all night and I wouldn't have it any other way...it did take me some time to convince my wife of this, so Cookie was probably a little older than most when she joined us.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon wasn't a big fan of the crate so I slept with him the first few nights but not in
my bed. It was easier for me to sleep downstairs on the sofa so I could immediately
get him outside for potty in the middle of the night. After that I purchased a very BIG
comfy bed and placed it next to me on the floor and he goes to it every night and sleeps. I have had three other Golden girls and pretty much followed the same routine. I did use the crate for when I had to leave the house.
I know right now you are getting much needed sleep and Ella is content but Ella will not be this small for very long. She will grow to be much bigger. Are you okay
with her sleeping in your bed when she is 65 plus lbs? 
Right now Sheldon sleeps the whole night and doesn't get up and wander.
If Ella starts to wander and you are still asleep she could get into something
and a disaster could happen. Most people probably feel a crate is safer for nighttime
sleeping so you can have piece of mind.
Ella looks likes such a sweet puppy. Wishing you many happy years.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

Milla is 4 months and have never slept in our bed, and probably never will. I have let her lay in bed with me a couple of times, but that is about it. We have a queen size bed and dont like to share with each other half the time let alone a huge dog. Lol. Plus our 5yr old comes in and sleeps with us in the middle of the night sometimes, so no way is there enough room.
Milla used to sleep in the bathroom with a baby gate, but now sleeps in the living room leashed to the couch. Someday I'd like to let her sleep in DS's room, but not until she learns not to chew things.


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

My girls have always had their own places downstairs for sleeping and I believe that's best. They become their retreat if they want one and it doesn't confuse any budding pack leaders either. 

On a practical level, it's rather pleasant to have a room free from dog hair too!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max slept on our bed his first night home with us, at 11 weeks old. Now he alternates between the bed and the bathroom/bedroom floor.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I had Summer sleep on my bed from the first night at seven and a half weeks. I kept a couple of squeaky toys on the bed so that during the night if I heard "squeak, squeak, squeak" I would take her out.

Summer would sleep with her face right next to me.

Now, its never, never, never get on her side of her bed.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

Newman has been sleeping w me since Day 1 (7 weeks). It wasn't what I'd planned on initially but now it works out for the best I think.
I like having him close. Incase he needs to go out he just can just wake me up. 
If he was crated in the other room I'd be constantly wondering if he's okay lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

Ruby slept in our bed the first few nights after we brought her home (8 weeks old). But, she likes to sleep right above our heads and kicks in her sleep. After that sent my husband to the guest bedroom so he could actually sleep, we decided that she needed to learn to sleep next to us on the floor. Plus, I knew what it would be like to have a 65 pound dog on our queen size bed with us, so we put an end to her sleeping on the bed. I got an old sweater that had my scent on it and put it on top of her comforter. She sleeps there all night long, though sometimes she sleeps halfway under the bed. 

Sometimes on the weekends, or in the evenings when I'm watching a movie, I will give her a toy and let her chew on it and lay on the bed next to me.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My previous golden Bear was just done with her crate one night when she was 4 months old and started sleeping in the bed that night-luckily she usually got too hot and prefered to sleep on the floor. She would usually start the night on the bed but be on the tile floor within a few hours. 
My lab Guinness was adopted when he was about 3 years old, that first nigh he jumped up on the bed like he'd been there forever. He sleeps curled up right next to me with his head on the pillow!
As much as I love having the dogs in the bed, they aren't really all that great about letting me have a good nights sleep as I seem to wake up every time they move. My intention with Kenzie is to have her be a crate sleeping dog. I do let her out and let her hop up with me sometimes in the early morning for cuddle time. She is the worst cuddle dog, very squirmy! Ive even given her a bone but have found her chewing on the bed posts! When I've tried to let her nap with me it's like sleeping next to an angry octopus! Yeah, she's goin to be a crate sleeper for awhile yet.


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lucy slept with first couple nights when we brought her home, 8 weeks old. She usually gets too warm and now sleeps in her bed.She goes in her bed about 10pm and sleeps till my alarm goes off. Sometimes she will sleep with us and she is always welcomed to.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I let tuco right from when he got potty trained, at about 11 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

I crated Wally next to my bed until he was about 5 months old, then when I felt that I could trust him to not pee/poo or chew on things I let him sleep on the bed. 

He's 8 months old now and I still crate him occasionally when he is too rambunctious to sleep (he has taken to rolling a ball under the dresser and then barking like crazy to have me come 'rescue' it, only to push it right back under the same dresser). 

He tends to move between the bed, the floor, and the bathroom floor throughout the night and then finishes up with a nice cuddle as we are waking up.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Um, never. We (including our dog/s) spend a lot of time outdoors and I can't imagine having a dog that has been running through the woods, rolling in god-knows-what, digging and playing in every muddy hole he can find, being in bed with us. Without a daily shower, DH wouldn't be in the bed either!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie sleeps in the bed with us - Bailey is much much more active and is 4 months out and isn't accident free yet - I let her 'visit' in bed - perhaps someday but Bailey is so muddy and busy and I don't know if she will ever be allowed to stay the night -
Allie on the other hand is like a 'jack in the box' at 6 at the side of the bed waiting to be called up and goes to every side of the bed until she is called up to the bed - and is a perfect little lady in bed and settles in nicely.
She decides a little later to get down and lays at the end of the bed on the floor if gets too hot.
Bailey? I don't think so....


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester is 8 months old and while he get's to be on my bed now since the accidents are behind us, He isn't allowed to sleep with us just yet. Sometimes i'll lay with him on the bed just to show him the bed is to relax and be calm not go crazy lol. Were taking baby steps with him, he sleeps outside the crate now so my boyfriend says when he's atleast a year old he can start sleeping with us.


What my boyfriend doesn't know is when he works those late nights chester sleeps with me =)


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow52 said:


> Um, never. We (including our dog/s) spend a lot of time outdoors and I can't imagine having a dog that has been running through the woods, rolling in god-knows-what, digging and playing in every muddy hole he can find, being in bed with us. Without a daily shower, DH wouldn't be in the bed either!


That was exactly my wife's view too! She (rightly so) was concerned about ticks especially. Cookie just lays on our feet at night - she doesn't actually get under the covers with us. 


Untitled by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

Riker stopped having accidents at about 4 months old.. so we let him sleep out of his crate until we just got rid of it completely. He's slowly staying in bed longer and longer but he prefers to cuddle for ~10 minutes in bed then he sleeps on the floor.


----------



## barbartk (Sep 14, 2012)

After a week with Elvis in bed he has decided he doesn't want to sleep in bed anymore with us. He barks, plays and just can't settle down. So Last night I put him in his crate and never heard a peep out of him. I guess he likes it better.


----------



## leesooim (Nov 1, 2012)

Were I to let a dog sleep in the bed with us, I would wait until they hadn't had an accident in the house for a minimum of 6 months.

As it is, I've never allowed my dogs to sleep in bed with me, mainly because at night animal fur and dander affects my sinuses much worse even though it doesn't bother me at all during waking hours (cat isn't allowed in our bedroom at night at all either), and with a Golden, between myself and my 6' 2" boyfriend, there simply wouldn't be enough room anyway!


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

I let my 6 month old Bentley sleep with my spouse and I last night for the first time. Just to see what would happen. I primarily did it due to this thread. At first he had NO idea what was going on! He kept jumping on the bed, off the bed, on the bed, off the bed. He would wander to his crate and then come back. After a while he finally laid down on the bed between my feet and stayed put. He didn't leave the bed the entire night.

But I will say this: boy, oh boy, he's a KICKER in his sleep!

And at 55 lbs a bigger bed is needed for my spouse, puppy, and I. A queen size just doesn't cut it since he spreads out the entire width of the bed. Probably wont let him sleep with us all too much until we have a bigger bed, but its good to know he stays put. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay..now I feel VERY guilty. Our girl is a little over 8 months and we have just started letting her out a night. She has been crated in the kitchen/hall area at night and when I leave the house since day 1 with only a little crying the first night.

As we have gates up to the den and foyer to upstairs, I have been allowing her freedom when I leaving the house during the day. Usually for not more than 3 hours or so. 

We have just started leaving her out at night in the kitchen area with her crate open. The funny thing is still likes to go into the crate and sleep in it! 

I am just so afraid that the kids will leave something around that she will choke on.and she LOVES the nerf darts they play with.


----------

